# Dargel 23 HDX



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Now that these boats have been out a while I wanted to hear from people that have rode in or own one. Specifically wondering rough water ride in comparison to other cats ( Haynie, shoalwater, ect) and performance numbers if you have them. I searched the forum and didn't find much on this boat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

They ride smoother than Haynie and Shoalwater cats but you give up shallow water performance for the smoother ride. Haynie and Shoalwater cats will run and jump up 3 or 4 inches less than the Dargel cat.


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

Should have made it to rock the dock this weekend. They had them on the water.


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

I owned an F22, demo'd the Stingray Wide Body, and have riden in the haynie and shoalwater......the Dargel HDX Kat might not be the 80 mph boat I used to own.....but it handles rough water similar to the Stingray Wide Body with out the price tag, runs faster than the haynie and shoalwater. It might not get up in "6 inches" like some claim their boats do (yeah right) but a realistic fisherman knows that jumping up in less than 10" of water just wears out props, wears on water pumps, and quite possibly lower unit damage. That being said....I sold my SCB F22 and have my Dargel HDX Kat on order!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

I was at Rock the Dock on Friday. Rode in a Haynie 23 cat with a 250 Pro XS and a Dargel 23 cat with a 250 E-Tech. The guide running the Haynie took me all the way to mud Island, across very shallow water and across some very rough stuff in the big bay. The guide running the Dargel took me out past Steadmanâ€™s, and it was really rough, and then back across some shallow water in front of Conn Brown. 
My assessment? Haynie may be able to run shallower water, but the Dargel went everywhere the Haynie went, although the Dargel guide did not shut down and power up in the shallow like the Haynie guide did. In the rough stuff, Dargel hands down. My back was sore after riding in the Haynie, but the Dargel hit bigger waves, both faster and slower, turned and ran sideways with the waves then with the waves, and I never got wet at all. I did get wet on the Haynie. The Haynie did not have speed displayed on the GPS, but it did not seem to ever go over about 40 mph even with the RPMS over 5000. The Dargel hit 59 mph on the GPS. 
I hate the large center console on the Dargel and the way it sits so far back in the boat, but love the room on the deck. The Dargel is a Barge. My hopes of owning a Haynie one day probably just got shattered. The Dargel is the better overall boat, with a smaller console for me.


----------



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

*dargel 230 hdx*

The Dargel Kat handles the rough water great. The boat will run in water around 8" and takes off in about 12". These numbers are real and we showed several customers this weekend that it would do this, but like laguna_4_me said anything less than that in any prop boat is going to eventually due some kind of damage. The top end performance will all vary depending on setup. The 230 HDX we had at the show this last weekend was setup to get max speed out of it. Add a raised console etc... with a 250 HP and the boat will run in the 52 to 55 range all day long. Most have been rigged with a K-Top which takes another 4 to 5 MPH off of those speeds. It is a great boat that is probably one of the most dual purpose on the market. Jeff our operations manager personally runs the 250 HDX and takes it offshore regularly (30+ miles out and as far as 70 miles out), but he does a lot of inshore all the way from Matagorda to Port O'Conner. If the boat can handle the shallow water of the lower Laguna Madre it can perform pretty shallow.

We do have a brand new 2013 with raised console, two tone hull and several other items at a very discounted price (this is a one only unit at the pricing we are offering).

Jared Poole 
Waypoint Marine
361-651-2628


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*230 hdx*

Can you post up pictures of the 230 HDX you have in stock?


----------



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

*2013 Dargel 230 HDX*

We sold this ETEC and can rig this boat with Mercury, Yamaha, Evinrude or Suzuki.

Jared Poole
Waypoint Marine
361-651-2628


----------



## sparkey30 (May 26, 2008)

*230 hdx kat*

I've own one for about a year. Smooth & dry in rough water. Greatest boat I've ever owed. Rigged up with narrow console that's elevated. 250sho with 20p turbo OS1. 2 man fishing load gps speed of 61mph. Don't fish shallow, mainly fish East Galveston can't confirm or deny shallow water abilities. Bought boat due to deck space & rough water capabilities.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Heard nothing but positives on the way the 230 and 250 Kat ran last weekend in 25+ mph winds. Smooth, Dry, and Surprisingly Shallow was all I kept hearing. One guy I ran in the 250 owns a comparable size other brand and he said, and I quote, "after running this, there's not much I like about my boat now".


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

They are nice boats and not many offer the option of going offshore in 2 to 3 foot swells safely and then fish the flats all on the same day. They run very smooth in big water and due to the large steps in the hull they run pretty fast for their size. They give up some shallow water performance and don't run or jump up as shallow as other cats but none of the other cats cat run offshore in large swells and be safe and comfortable. This boat is great and I think you'll be happy getting one.


----------

